# trailer tire clearance?



## parkerdog (Aug 4, 2011)

My trailer has 205/75/14 equivalent tires on it now. 

I found some brand new tire and wheel assemblies for $75 a piece somewhat local to me, but they are 205-75- 15.

I haven't measured yet, but from research the difference in height would be 1 inch approx.

Would a 1/2 inch closer to the fender be that big of a deal do you think? The boats never going to be really heavy and the trailer is pretty heavy duty.

Here is a not very good pic to give you an idea.

I like the idea of getting rims and tires for the same cost as two tires alone but if it won't work then it won't work.


----------



## fender66 (Aug 4, 2011)

1/2 inch closer??? I would be more concerned about the room left rather than the room used.

To be more clear...you need to tell us what kind of space you have now vs. the space you would have with 15" assembly. You could have 5 inches of clearance now....if that's the case...no it won't matter. If you only have 1 inch of space now.....then it could matter.


----------



## parkerdog (Aug 4, 2011)

The fenders are off but holding them up it looks like there is 4-5 inches at the top and 3 or so at the sides. 

I'm going to get a couple and try them out. I can always resell them if they won't work for me I guess.


----------



## fender66 (Aug 4, 2011)

Any idea how much your suspension settles when carrying the boat? If it's more than 2 inches.....you might rub on occasion. Really hard to give a solid answer without seeing it all together.


----------



## parkerdog (Aug 5, 2011)

I like it when a plan works out! They are going to work out fine. I even had a helper you can see in the second pic. He or she was persistant, thought that area was theirs I guess.

View attachment 1


----------



## parkerdog (Aug 31, 2011)

Sometimes it is beneficial to be lazy! 

I needed a spare for my trailer so I looked up the ad where I purchased the previous two 15 inch tires and wheels. As luck would have it he now has 14 inch as well as 15. So I called him up and he took back the 15 inch for 14's and I bought a spare!

The 15's worked fine but the trailer originally came with f 78-14 tires on it. Which incidentally the new ones have on the side wall as well as the 205-75-14 size. Now on to paint!


----------

